# Anyone into mid 80's bmx trickbikes



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Just built this up recently. Something to mess around on. Anyone else into bmx? CT


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Man that brings back memories!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm quite thankful that I'm not into BMX bikes actually....to expensive! 


I wonder if the vintage BMX camp have 'gatherings' like the MTB crowd does. Get out and track those old bikes.


----------



## Eastcoaster (Feb 13, 2004)

*Recently tried to track down my old....*

Skyway T/A. 
Man, I wish I had never got rid of that bike!
Had a set of white TuffWheels AND a set of white ACS Z Rims and then, of course, you had to use the white Skyway Tuff Pads so as to not mark up the rim surface with another color...

Memories....


----------



## Tanker Kranker (Dec 13, 2005)

> Anyone else into bmx?


Nice Haro, ready for a wedge ramp or a quarter pipe. I'm not really into Freestyle anymore, been a racer for 28 years now.



> wonder if the vintage BMX camp have 'gatherings' like the MTB crowd does.


There are several events throughout the year, Rockford being the biggest (650+ bikes last year):

http://www.vintagebmx.com/gatherings/rockford05/saturday01.htm


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

I remember going to Rockfold and Sycamore when I was a kid. That was untill they put up the track at Batavia. Ah the good old days!!!


----------



## bmxcollector (Nov 21, 2006)

Several big gatherings happen during the year. Rockford being probably the biggest. There is also Elysian Park in LA, huge with incredible bikes. Roseville in Sacramento is also coming up and promises to be bigger and better. It will also feature sidehack racing if any of you remember that! 

Maybe a vintage MTB class should be added to the events!


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Yeah Rockford is fun. Most bmx guy collect and never ride their bikes. I will ride the one above. I also mess around on the show. The hutch and haro that wont see to much riding. I do ride my 26 and 24 bmx bikes though.

My current builds.









85 Hutch Trickstar









87 GT PFT Team - 00 GT Show









86 Haro Master









2005/6 GHP 24 cruiser
This was just built this last fall. Gearing was kinda high but I changed it since. This is more fun than the 20 inchers for actually riding. Fits great. Nice and roomy Dont have to knock your knees on the bars.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Wow look at all that sweet old bmx bikes! Yes, Roseville is getting bigger and bigger.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I was into BMX in the 1970s riding a Redline and a Mongoose but I remember the '80s trick bikes. That was amazing stuff. I prefered jumping over things. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

I'm doing more and more jumping these days and I race NBL cruiser 40-44. I may do some class this season on the 'ol Redline. Gork puts on a good show in Roseville. I almost ordered a sidehack last year for that event. One of our local NBL racers did just that and hung his son over the side. Good fun.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

I missed the whole freestyle thing, but I love the 70s and early 80s race bikes. Love the Trickstar CKev!


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Here's one for ya*

My son and I built up a NOS 1984 Skyway Street Beat frame. It has NOS mid-80's OEM Tuff wheels and lots of purple ano. Here's the link to all the details of the bike on BMX Museum.

http://www.bmxmuseum.com/bikes/skyway/2255

It was a blast to build, and even more fun hunting for the NOS and vintage reproduction parts.

Bob


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice Skyway.


----------



## Eastcoaster (Feb 13, 2004)

*You're all probably aware but...*

joe kid on a Stine-Ray: The History of BMX

at www.joekidonastingray.com

Narrated by Jesse James.

Call Me Clyde, Nice Job! Makes me wish for my White Skyway T/A even more!
My white IRC nobs and my white Haro freestyle tires....even had the white, double cross bar bars and the bolt on freestyle platform!

How could I have let that one go?


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

"Narrated by Jesse James." He reads like a 5th grader.


----------



## bikefun (Jun 15, 2006)

LOL. Wow that brings back memories!!! I love the rims, use to love testing out with sticks,,, Great, fun! Did you refurbish?


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

*What the heck is a Stine-Ray?*



Eastcoaster said:


> joe kid on a *Stine-Ray*: The History of BMX
> 
> at www.joekidonastingray.com
> 
> ...



I have seen alot of T/As around, you can still pick one up reasonably.


----------



## P'sanbiker (May 15, 2006)

*Me too*

Not freestyle bikes per se, but just like BMXs from the 80's. Wish I had never sold my Silver Streak!!


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

*A Miss Speeling! LOL*



Eastcoaster said:


> joe kid on a Stine-Ray: The History of BMX
> 
> at www.joekidonastingray.com
> 
> ...


Oh wait, that was my third grade teacher! hehe


----------



## Garagemonkey (Jul 14, 2009)

Diggin' up and ancient post, but here's my '83 Skyway T/A. I'm the original owner and it's 100% original with the exception of the rear tire and Skyway pegs.


----------



## Eastcoaster (Feb 13, 2004)

SOOOOOOOOOOO...jealous! I actually called up the parents of the kid that I sold mine to when I left for college....
Just to see if it was still in their basement, shed, or wherever.....
Yeah... I know. TOTAL stalker.....
But, for that bike? Didn't even give it a thought!
Mine was white too....sold it with white Tuffs..as well as a set of ACS Zrims..... also in white..... :cryin: :cryin:


----------



## Garagemonkey (Jul 14, 2009)

Somebody stole the stem pad off of it when I was 12 or so. 

I replaced the rear tire and added the pegs back around '85 or so. Pegs are real Skyway deals I picked up at my LBS back when the Skyway trick crew came through town. The nylon on the pads and the white rims got sorta stained with Georgia red clay from when I lived outside of Atlanta as a teen. That stuff is gnarly.

Still rides nice, although the tires have turned to rocks. Brought it to a skate park last year to ride with my oldest son and it was sliding all over the place. Sorta like riding on ice. I may toss some new tires on it, but I know once I do that I'll wind up snapping the stem or something else 'cause I won't be as gentle on it. Still, all the young kids didn't know what to make of the "old dude on the antique bike."


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

Cool. The coolest bike I had was a chrome Roger Decoster with yellow Tuff IIs.

I started dabbling in mid-school BMX stuff in the last couple of years. I was given a Schwinn Hydramatic Team frame that I started to accumulate parts for, but ended up with a couple complete Schwinns, a Performer, and a F-it, which is the only complete bike I have now.


----------



## medieval (Oct 7, 2007)

Those pics sure bring back memories! I keep thinking about rebuilding my old Schwinn Predator TC.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

rockhound said:


> Cool. The coolest bike I had was a chrome Roger Decoster with yellow Tuff IIs.
> 
> I started dabbling in mid-school BMX stuff in the last couple of years. I was given a Schwinn Hydramatic Team frame that I started to accumulate parts for, but ended up with a couple complete Schwinns, a Performer, and a F-it, which is the only complete bike I have now.


http://stlouis.craigslist.org/bik/1317832137.html

There ya go.


----------



## McNewbie (Apr 5, 2008)

i love the old 'loop-tail' design.

i rescued this bike from goodwill for $7, and put new wheels and a brake on it.

yeah, it's pretty 'hood, what about it?


----------

